# JBJ Bubble Counter



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For anyone that is using the JBJ bubble counter, do you notice that if you use pipe dope (pipe compound) between the 1/8" connection of the needle valve and the bubble counter, that there is a leak? I am noticing that there is a very slight (but noticeable with soapy water) leak at this connection. I am wondering if it has something to do with the pipe compound vs. the teflon tape (I am using pipe compound right now)

I have already tightened this down as far as I can with a relatively long wrench, so...

Let me know your thoughts.

Edit: Here is a (blurry) picture showing you where the leak is occurring (Q-Tip is pointing to the joint that is leaking; *image is clickable* to enlarge).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Shut down your tank and unwhin that part. There should be a washer in it. I notice that the one I order from MOPS didn't have it with their CO2 kit. Fortunately, I also order a 3 headed manifold from another source and those came with it. So I didn't make any fuss about it. If there is a washer, you might want to replace it. It may have harden over time. There is also the remote posibility that you can use teflon tape to stop the leak, but things like that might or might not work. And sometimes it works for a while and leak a few months later.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Zebrapl3co, are you talking about the rubber o-ring? There was an o-ring on the brass hat (the part that the airline tubing screws down into). I was wondering if it should go between the needle valve and the bubble counter or if it should go on the brass hat  

Some people over on PlantedTank said one thing, while others say another


----------

